# Smokey Mountain Grill



## drousseau11 (May 9, 2014)

Hi everyone, hope all is well. I'm looking to purchase a Weber Smoky mountain Grill (18.5") . I've seen on ebay that they make a gasket kit for the door and the levels. Would those gaskets make the smoker efficient as far as keeping the heat? Thanks


----------



## Vermin999 (May 9, 2014)

First thing first, a Weber Smoky Mountain (WSM) is a smoker not a grill and the gasket is not necessary for the door. The Door does leak but doesn't effect the smoker as the WSM is a very efficient and easy to maintain temps on.


----------



## bbquzz (May 9, 2014)

Vermin999 said:


> First thing first, a Weber Smoky Mountain (WSM) is a smoker not a grill and the gasket is not necessary for the door. The Door does leak but doesn't effect the smoker as the WSM is a very efficient and easy to maintain temps on.


 X2 - V said it best!


----------



## Max1 (May 10, 2014)

X3 -  No Need at add anything else, it has been said.


----------



## drousseau11 (May 10, 2014)

Thank's for the information. Great website. I picked up my WSM today, can't wait to get it going.


----------



## bigwheel (May 10, 2014)

X4. Got you a good one there. Keep us posted on your cooking exploits.


----------



## Max1 (May 10, 2014)

Don't forget food porn BW!


----------



## bigwheel (May 10, 2014)

Right right on the porn. Some of these folks are visually oriented...lol


----------



## boozer (May 11, 2014)

Btw, that's a great cooker, but (like most) comes with a crappy thermometer.  A good place to start if you want to upgrade it.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 11, 2014)

X 5 on the what they said.

After the thermometer, these things are a little pricey but I'm almost to the point of getting one...You'd have both hands free without putting the lid down in the grass or on the table.

Custom WSM Hinge


----------



## bigwheel (May 11, 2014)

Well that is too cute. I set my lid on top of the 55 gallon barrel which is the home of the electric brinkmann when not in use. Us old retired folks cant afford the high dollar WSM cookers.


----------



## boozer (May 15, 2014)

The electric Brinkmann is one of the best cookers $75 bucks can buy. I have 2, and although the Lang 60 is my workhorse,  the brinkmann's  help keep me in business. I hate telling people that we're out of food everyday,  but it's a good problem to have!


----------



## Max1 (May 15, 2014)

True, better than being left with a bunch of food you have to figure out what to do with.


----------



## bigwheel (May 15, 2014)

Great problem to have. There was a mom n pop sandwich place up here with a very good rep who quit selling when the bread ran out which usually happened about 1 PM.  The smart folks hit it at 11 AM.


----------



## boozer (May 15, 2014)

B-Dub, we run out of burnt ends at about 11:30 everyday. Usually run out of everything else by 1. Still people get mad at me when we're out of food at 1:05. They yell at me! I'm sorry,  I'm doing my best!  It's a truck,  I can only carry a 100 pounds of meat! If you're smart you come early!


----------



## bigwheel (May 15, 2014)

Sounds like your getting them trained.


----------



## Axlelift (May 15, 2014)

Boozer I get whole packers and just flats but can you get just points for burnt ends, or do you sell that much brisket?


----------



## boozer (May 16, 2014)

Axe, I sell a lot of brisket!  That's a good question though.  I imagine you could get just point, I've never tried,  but I've wondered,  if every butcher and supermarket is selling just the flat, what are they doing with the point?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 16, 2014)

Brisket points are sometimes ground up for hamburger.  Much better flavor than ground chuck, but each cow has lots more chuck on it.


----------



## bigwheel (May 16, 2014)

Not sure of the cost effectiveness of buying briskets in separate chunks. From chatting with some comp cooks over the years it seems like the smart money is on buying packers and cutting off the point yourself..for them who wants it off. Hey Boozer..not sure how you make your burnt ends but from clowning around over the years found that separating the two hunks and putting the point on the upper rack with an upside down Aluminum pan or half pan over the top of the point crisps it up very good and allows the extra fat to drip onto the flat below. They both get done at about the same time. It really puts some extra heat on the point.


----------



## boozer (May 16, 2014)

Good idea. I've been cooking the whole brisket together,  then separating it and Saucing the cubes,  then put them back on. Sounds like your method might save  some time and wood.


----------



## bigwheel (May 16, 2014)

If you have room it works very well. That upside down pan catches a bunch of heat and redirects it down to the critter part in question. One big pan should be able to work magic on two regular sized points. Would also keep; you in frequent flyer miles for all the cheap Sams pans some folks buy at Dollar General. Just happened to have snagged some of them the other day. Wowser what quality..lol. Now keep the flats on the bottom row fat side down. Not much use to baste fat huh? lol.


----------



## boozer (May 16, 2014)

Sounds good,  I'll try it tomorrow!


----------



## bigwheel (May 17, 2014)

Ok keep us posted. Make sure the pan dont fit too snug. Needs to be able to get some hot air past the meat.


----------



## boozer (May 17, 2014)

Well it didn't happen today.  A day riddled with disaster,  not time to try something new.


----------



## bigwheel (May 17, 2014)

Well as my Daddy often said.."There is sometimes a slip twixt cup and lip." Or..the "Best laid plans of mice and men oftimes go awry." Tomorrow will be a better day....hopefully.


----------



## boozer (May 18, 2014)

So far so good!


----------



## Max1 (May 19, 2014)

That statement is so true B Dub


----------



## bigwheel (May 23, 2014)

Thank's Max. Rome wasn't built n a day huh? All us old folks was raised on "old sayings"..adages..blah blah blah. Hey now didn't you used to be from Kansas? Or was that somebody else? I am having trouble keeping the pertinent info organized in a useable format.


----------



## Max1 (May 23, 2014)

Nope, sorry, I am a Michigan Boy through, and threw...... Been here my whole life.


----------



## bigwheel (May 24, 2014)

Ok..guess somebody else is from Kansas.


----------

